# twic card



## flats stalker (Oct 2, 2007)

i have a friend that works offshore and on boats and makes a pretty good living who has looked at my unemployment and told me to go get my twic card in mobile,but i have no idea what that is or whats required.any help would be appreciated.this is after 20 years in the bar business and being 38 years old.


----------



## Patoz (Oct 12, 2007)

I don't know what it's foreither, but here is where you can get one:

*Transportation Worker Identification Credential* (TWIC). 

https://twicprogram.tsa.dhs.gov/TWICWebApp/


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

its a very simple process. Go to the twic enrollement center in Mobile. Make sure you call ahead of time and get an appointment. Once you get there they will finger print you, take your picture, and you will have to fill out some paper work. It takes about 30 minutes. After that it takes about 2 to 5 weeks for your twic card to come in. They will call you when it is available and you have to drive back to mobile and pick it up. I believe to enroll costs $110 bucks. 

It is now required if you are working on any kind of vessel on the water.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Depending on what type of work you plan on getting into offshore, you will probably need more than a TWIC before getting hired on... Merchant Mariner's Document (MMD) and possibly others. PM boatjob on the forum, I think he is knowledgable in regards to this.


----------



## standrew (Dec 15, 2009)

like stated above, Must have one for any work on boats. The new merchant mariner creds (capt license) looks like a passport now and they come with a spot that will hold your twic card. Mine has some kind of computer chip or tracking devise that can tell if I'm inside a secure industrial port like Berg Pipe over here in PC. It took a few weeks for mine to show up and it also cost around $200. I believe I spent a total of about 900.00 just to get my 6pac. That includes class, physical, drug test, twic, processing fees and a few other small things.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

It is a useless piece of plastic that contains all of you info. The airports don't even know what it is! It should take the place of a passport but it does not. Another way for the gov. to make money.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Also just incase some one doesnt know...if you have a license or MMD and dont have a TWIC card it is no longer valid untill you get your TWIC! we had a few people that went scrambling here at work cause they had procrastinated and didnt get the card before the cut off date.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Not only used for Maritime jobs.. We also have to have one for work in the Oil and Power industry!! Must have one to get into most refineries and some Power Houses!!!!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

> *LITECATCH (2/19/2010)*It is a useless piece of plastic that contains all of you info. The airports don't even know what it is! It should take the place of a passport but it does not. Another way for the gov. to make money.


I gotTWIC and I swear, it's harder to get a new drivers lic. Just ask my Brother....... Agree, just another money grab by the Govt.


----------



## taosx (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Capt. Brad King (2/19/2010)*Not only used for Maritime jobs.. We also have to have one for work in the Oil and Power industry!! Must have one to get into most refineries and some Power Houses!!!!


+1, and Ports as well.


----------



## AKCoastie (Aug 26, 2008)

The idea is that the TWIC card is a universally accepted federal document that can be scanned quickly to verify identity but is hard to forge. I can not say if I support or oppose it, but in theory it works. It is suppose to make it harder for folks that should not be near sensitive areas to get there. It was a post 9/11 Bush era thing.


----------



## GROUPAGROUPAGROUPA (Apr 6, 2008)

Today was the last day they were in mobile. they moved to the chickasaw location off of highway 43, before you get to the tunnel in mobile. it is located at 1504 telegraph rd. get off the interstate at highway 43 and take a left on telegraph road and its at some building that is called finches on your left.it costs 132.50. went and applied on wednesday. also take two forms of i.d. or pass port. takes about 15 minutes


----------



## mekell (Sep 27, 2007)

TWIC= Transportation Worker Identifaction Card


----------



## flats stalker (Oct 2, 2007)

thanks for all the replies.not sure if its something i want to do but the bar business in this area isnt exactly looking for a 20 year vet of the business.


----------

